# Ladies I need your help......



## small-miracle (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi there,

Im a newbie single girl........by not even a week. Ive been TTC for 5 years and after having my bloods, Thyroids, Smear, Rubella tests done at my doctors over the last 5 months, I now have my specialists appointment in Salisbury today. Ex has decided this is all too much and left me to get on with it alone.    Im now a little unsure what to say at the dotors now as Ive read so many different things, that single gals dont get treatment on the NHS. Will I still get my further tests done if I say Im single or should I just stay quiet for the moment, I still hav a copy of sperm count (I guess I still have hope that he will change his mind) If I go down the DI route, will that be on NHS too? If not how do i go about finding out about DI? Wish I found this site soooo much sooner, so scared x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Sorry you are going through all of this alone - I know the feeling. My DH has been very reluctant and since we found out we had to use donor sperm it has been an uphill struggle. We separated in 2008 and I went for treatment alone. He then did change his mind. But he is still blowing hot and cold, despite having a baby due in 15 weeks.

You would need to know the criteria for your PCT - ours say you have to be in a committed relationship for 2 years or something for NHS treatment.

You would get treatment quicker in any case to go privately.
You should be able to get a tube patency test done and pelvic scan to see if you would be suitable for IUI - probably best to get these done asap, then you know where you stand with regards to a treatment plan and costs.

You can have a look at the HFEA website to see which clinics are near you and offer treatment to single women with donor sperm and then it is a question of phoning around to see who actually has sperm available.
If you can make the journey to London for treatment you will find more choice - my clinic the London Women's clinic offer treatment without a waiting list for donor sperm. The same with the Bridge Centre. There are others.

Some clinics do not have sperm, but will allow you to import from the European sperm bank or Xytec etc. You can also consider going abroad for treatment - Denmark have a lot of sperm donors.


----------



## small-miracle (Mar 14, 2011)

Hopeful Hazel - thank you for your message. Congratulations to you on your bump    I am still coming to terms with my break up but just know its for the best and I can now totally focus on having a baby without arguments or having to explain that going to a fertility centre is not giving up on natural methods.  I have been looking at importing sperm but finding it a little difficult to locate a clinic in Wiltshire that will accept this. I know its early days but the more I get investigated the quicker I can head towards my dream   

cupcake2010 - i have messaged you back, i think, im still trying to get used to this site. please let me know if you didnt get my message


----------

